# Programa para diseño de PCB



## manolo_cor (May 28, 2007)

Hola, estoy terminando el proyecto de fin de carrera y necesito crear la PCB. El caso es que he estado mirando programas como el PCB wizard y algún otro pero ninguno en la versión demo te deja hacer la PCB. Me gustaría saber si existe algún programa gratuito o versión demo que me permita hacer una PCB, el circuito es bastante simple.

Un Saludo


----------



## mabauti (May 28, 2007)

checa este tema :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/

yo personalmente prefiero Eagle o Kicad


----------



## manolo_cor (May 28, 2007)

Muchisimas Gracias mabauti, me ha sido de gran ayuda.

Gracias de nuevo


----------

